# Hot Hands



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW!! *note to self* next time I make a couple dozen ABT boats dont forget to wear rubber gloves.  OH well thats what happens when you get in a hurry.  At least they should be tasty.. stuffing was cream cheese mixed with diced jalpeno, crumbled bratwurst, and a portabello mushroom sliver and wrapped in bacon.  Along with two fatties, should be a tasty superbowl even if the game is a dud.


----------



## cheech (Feb 7, 2010)

Reminds me when a guy I work with went hunting and took a leak, he did not realize it but at the time had previously touched poison ivy. When home after that got frisky with the misses. Both were uncomfortable for some time.


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 14, 2010)

OOOPPPS!!!!


----------



## smokin dad (Feb 14, 2010)

both mistakes are they type you only make once


----------

